# Superficial Loss Rule



## krackerjack121 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi All,

Just reading through this post by Frugal Trader How investing taxes work and he was talking about the superficial loss rule work when selling stocks for a capital loss. I was wondering if anyone knows if this rule has been ammended since he first wrote his post about 4 years ago.

Thanks,

Rocky


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

As far as I know, the rules are still the same.


----------



## krackerjack121 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks so much Guban. You were correct. I checked with my accountant after I talked with you.

Rocky


----------



## Skye (Sep 3, 2011)

*Superficial Loss and Indentical Property*

Are Stock Warrants and Stocks considered Indential Property for the Superfical Loss Rules? (e.g. warrants of Barrick and Barrick stock)


----------

